# OB racing in Extreme Heat



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

What does everyone do to prepare their birds for a race that is expected to have extreme heat? I am talking 99 degrees with a heat index of 102-105. Do you give them something extra than normal or do you just expect they will go down for water? I have heard that some use small amounts of white rice to help retain some water. Was wondering if anyone has used this. Also, would some honey in the water help prior to basketing? The race is slated for saturday and it is at a distance of 450 miles. Any comment would be appreciated.
Ken


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

whitesnmore said:


> What does everyone do to prepare their birds for a race that is expected to have extreme heat? I am talking 99 degrees with a heat index of 102-105. Do you give them something extra than normal or do you just expect they will go down for water? I have heard that some use small amounts of white rice to help retain some water. Was wondering if anyone has used this. Also, would some honey in the water help prior to basketing? The race is slated for saturday and it is at a distance of 450 miles. Any comment would be appreciated.
> Ken


I am surprised to hear that you guys are still racing. We have been finished down here for the better part of a month. I understand that you are much farther north, but it still seems very late to be racing.

As for hints to prepare, perhaps the honey thing is a good idea. I would deffinitely have the electrolytes ready for when they get home.

Dan


----------



## Homer87 (Nov 2, 2008)

Yea, its been sooooo hot humid these last couple days. Hows the OB races??


----------



## [MN]eXist^_^ (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh yea big Topeka Race This Week. SilverToye uses white rice for distances and yes it is suppose to hold water, not sure if your supposed to soak it or not though. Good Luck!


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Yeah it is the last OB race for us. We have a 4 week break and then start YB's. Heat index on this race is projected to be 102-108. Hope to get a day bird but I know that is asking alot. Anyone else fly the topeka race this weekend?


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

Yea, I sent 8 2008 Yearlings to it. My best birds so far, all 8 made it through 6 races so far including a 300 smash race. We will see.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Luckily, we don't race in weather like that. But I understand some places don't have a choice, especially out west. If I was in that situation, I'd probably put water in their crop myself, to make sure they'll have it. I know some birds don't drink much before going off, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

whitesnmore said:


> What does everyone do to prepare their birds for a race that is expected to have extreme heat? I am talking 99 degrees with a heat index of 102-105. Do you give them something extra than normal or do you just expect they will go down for water? I have heard that some use small amounts of white rice to help retain some water. Was wondering if anyone has used this. Also, would some honey in the water help prior to basketing? The race is slated for saturday and it is at a distance of 450 miles. Any comment would be appreciated.
> Ken


I got an email the other week from a fancier in Egypt. Now, I didn't ask, but I'm trying to figure out what the heat index might be in places like that, or in the desert of Arizona ? Remember that old saying...It's not the heat, it's the humidity ? 

I have used rice in the past, but not that cheap white kind. I had organically grown brown rice shipped in. But, I could never determine if the rice meal idea was fact or fiction. 

I am trying to imagine what it might be like inside a pigeon transport crate, inside a truck or trailer, when it 100+ degrees outside !!

Might think about where on that truck might be just a bit cooler, or where they just might get a little fresh air ? Maybe ask the driver if your birds can ride up in the cab where the AC is ?......


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Thankfully our new trailer has plenty of ventilation, however it is all metal so we only can hope the driver uses common sense and doesnt park in the sun. A two day shipping to get there will test to see if the birds eat and drink on the truck. We sent 13 between my daughter and I. The release temp looks like 79 degrees with a feel temp of 81. The south west winds projected of 10-20 should help push the birds our direction if they break like they are supposed to. I just hope we have good returns. Good luck to all PT people who are flying this race. If you get a chance post your returns here so I can see how everyone else did. Also, give us your mileage and location from release. The wind and heat will probably be a factor today.


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

parrisc said:


> Yea, I sent 8 2008 Yearlings to it. My best birds so far, all 8 made it through 6 races so far including a 300 smash race. We will see.


Good luck today. How many did you Wisc. guys ship? By the way, your barless silver is still here and trained out to 4 miles. Nice cock bird, we have him moulted out to his 7th flight already. He should be completly done by the first race. I'll keep you posted on his progress.


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

We fly with Heartland federation 'http://www.federationpigeons.com/" I would guess there are 60 loft not sure how many birds but in the past there has been 500 to 600. I had my first bird in at 3:35 today. Thinking that is a good time as its about 435 miles to my place from Topeka.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

parrisc said:


> We fly with Heartland federation 'http://www.federationpigeons.com/" I would guess there are 60 loft not sure how many birds but in the past there has been 500 to 600. I had my first bird in at 3:35 today. Thinking that is a good time as its about 435 miles to my place from Topeka.


Wow. That's pretty good. My calculations say 1367 YPM.


----------

